# european mantis mated!!!!!!!



## worldofmantis (Aug 24, 2005)

I got my male mantis that Rick jsut sent me today to finally mate with the female and are doung soo as we speak. I will have pics soon.


----------



## DMJ (Aug 24, 2005)

Cool Chris, Congrats on your mating success and hope you get tons of hatches!


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks dave me to.  he is a resiliant male she had a fit when he got on.


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

Told you he would mate easily! I would like an ooth when you get em.


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 24, 2005)

ok ill sell ya an ooth ill make sure you get the first one that i am going to sell


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok got some crappy pictures but there the best you can do with a disposable camera. (my digi cam wont work)

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a373/wor...46209_0_145.jpg and another

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a373/wor...46221_0_145.jpg


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 7, 2005)

well i got my first ooth today =)


----------



## Ian (Sep 8, 2005)

oh great chris! Keep us informed on how you get on with it...

Cheers,

Ian


----------

